# Mac OS Wallpaper/Background



## DonsRuleOK (May 31, 2003)

Could someone (if possible) tell me where I can download the wallpaper that is used in the advert for the new Mac 17 inch laptop? It looks like a nasa photo of the earth - the earth takes up about a third of the screen (bottom) - the rest of the screen is black (space).

Make sense? - anyone seen it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bluesangria (Aug 1, 2003)

I haven't seen that advert so I don't know the exact image. But, Google is your friend. Type in a generic search like "NASA photos Earth" and then click on the "Images" tab on the Google page. You can browse all the Earth photos you want and pick one.


----------

